
A tour of the open standards used by Google Buzz - alexandros
http://blog.jclark.com/2010/02/tour-of-open-standards-used-by-google.html
======
cmelbye
Google Buzz may have had some privacy issues, but at least they're trying to
be more open than Twitter is.

------
nzmsv
Can someone explain what exactly is XRD and what it is useful for? I'm not
being sarcastic, just trying to figure this out.

~~~
arebop
Besides the examples James Clark gives here (e.g., the likes relation on users
and items, associating public keys with email addresses [1]), Google gives
some examples at their webfinger page [2]: your office hours, your profile
page, etc.

[1] [http://salmon-protocol.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/draft-
panzer...](http://salmon-protocol.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/draft-panzer-
magicsig-00.html) [2] <http://code.google.com/p/webfinger/>

------
axod
XML is mentioned way too much on that page :(

Open standards are great, if they don't suck.

~~~
simonw
To be fair, the author is the James Clark who wrote expat and designed Relax-
NG (a decidedly non-sucky XML schema tool).

